# How to make labels



## May (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi all,
    I was wondering if anyone could give me some guidance on making labels for my lip balms, lotions, and salt scrubs.  
    I used canva.com to create a label, but I'm having trouble customizing it to the various sizes and shapes for each item (round for salt scrub, etc).  Does anyone have other suggestions?
Thanks,
May


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 10, 2014)

Check with where you buy your labels, they should have templates for each one.  I use online labels, each one comes with a downloadable  template. Makes it really easy, I just edit in Word then.


----------



## Seawolfe (Nov 10, 2014)

I use Gimp ( it's like Photoshop, but free) to make my labels on Kraft paper, or for sticky labels. Takes a bit of time to set up the guides the first time, but gives me more freedom artistically.


----------



## lsg (Nov 10, 2014)

I use PrintMaster.  You can make any size label by using the shape builder and adding borders and text boxes.


----------



## May (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  I'm going to look at the sites you all suggested.


----------



## May (Nov 10, 2014)

I did buy templates from rustic essentuals and I downloaded the template, but I was trying to build a label (with some nice graphics, etc). So, I used canva.com and created a logo/label on one of their business cards. In order for it to fit on my template, I need to stretch it a bit- and it looks a little off. Any suggestions on how I can customize it? 
Or, where could I get images/designs to directly paste on the template?
Thanks for all your help.

Isg,
If I purchase PrintMaster for my computer, could I still use the weather resistant labels that I've purchased to fit on my lip balm tubes? Also, does it come with images and designs to create a custom logo?
Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 10, 2014)

I use MS Publisher for mine and print them out on 8.5 x 11 full sheet labels, which I hand-cut. I can pretty much make any size and shape label that I want with it, amongst a host of other things such as business cards, greeting cards, brochures and banners, etc.....  I don't sell, but for me, coming up with label designs is just as fun as coming up with soap designs, and I'm forever changing them according to whatever strikes my fancy that day.

 IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Nov 10, 2014)

May said:


> Isg,
> If I purchase PrintMaster for my computer, could I still use the weather resistant labels that I've purchased to fit on my lip balm tubes?  Also, does it come with images and designs to create a custom logo?
> Thanks so much everyone.



Yes, you may have to insert measurements to make a custom label.   The new PrintMaster V6 has five thousand images.  It also has shapes and more.  You can check out the description at the link below.  You will need Internet access to download some of the images.

http://www.printmaster.com/


----------



## kmarvel (Nov 12, 2014)

lsg said:


> I use PrintMaster. You can make any size label by using the shape builder and adding borders and text boxes.



I am using the Avery.com site for the 2" round labels.  Works pretty well.  I am trying to figure out when you set the "print from label 1 - 3", it works fine.  But if I set it to print from label 4 - 6, it randomly prints on labels I have already peeled off and used.


----------



## lsg (Nov 12, 2014)

Are you sure that you are using the right label number?  I have used the Avery sight with no problems.  It will allow you to adjust the margins etc.


----------



## misskittygirl (Nov 17, 2014)

I also use onlinelabels.com and their proprietary software online Maestro. I create and save online, then print to PDF and save it in my cloud. Has worked great for years for my business. Hth


----------

